# a few christmas babys



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

These are just about ready to go to new homes.. I think they look very sweet and festive with there silver satin coats.

I just wish I had more girls in the litter... all these are bucks.

this one froze when he saw the tinsel










propper micky mouse ears on this one.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

So shiny! Please ask Santa to bring me one and put it in my stocking. Tinsel would be a good name for boy number 1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

clever styling of silver mice and decorations.They are beautiful.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

oh no your not going to hang them on the tree are you?!

 only kidding, but you could tie them by their tails!


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Awww they are darling  Love the colors!!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for all the lovely comments!
they would look pretty dam good on the tree wouldnt they! if they didnt poo and pee I would hapily let them live in my christmas tree for the holidays! :lol:


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Beth is right! Tinsel is a adorable name for the first little baby . I love his color! it's just like the tinsel! :lol: 
Love your little holiday babies :mrgreen:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They're sooo sweet!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Beautiful! They look so soft and perfect! I love the little cowlicks.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont suppose you have any of these spare, I've had a disaster with my aby bucks and now have none, and they left no pregnant does!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

of corse Ian. can you get over? I have one or two here you can have :O)


----------

